# Ww1 Depollier Case Illinois First Dive Watch?



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Just got this today I never known that Illinois made a military watch.





































The case is called a Depollier wire lug case.You twist the crown and it pop up and then you can change the time or wind it then you push down and twist and it lock's so water can't come into the case the first diver?It's has a Illinois 0/3 15 jewel movement.In sept 1919 the a depollier cased watch was used in a world record flight altitude to 34,610 feet.The water proof features of the depollier watch case protected the movement from any change in atmospheric pressure and from sudden drop in temperture to 44 degrees below zero.The serial no is 3333550 made in 1918 who knows could of been used in WW1 only thing missing is a 14K gold disk on the back would of protected the movement from your body heat from a old ad I read the disc would of had USA and a number on it proberly sold for the gold years ago.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The Depolliers aren't really dive watches, made more for survival in a harsh field environment.

Generally, the first true diver's watch is considered to be this Longines:


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are some cool advertisements.



















I know it was not rated to go very deep but they did test it in the water from the advertisements.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i like

interesting thread all round


----------



## zx10r (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow very interesting. I bet they have some stories behind them


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice piece

First screw down crowns with gasket appeared in American pocket watches from the 1800's

Here is an interesting double cased piece though, really the top of the military and or transitional pieces in my mind

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...6&hl=double


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

James said:


> Nice piece
> 
> First screw down crowns with gasket appeared in American pocket watches from the 1800's
> 
> ...


Thanks James that is one nice Zenith with a double case.Here is how the Depollier case works.










This is the closed position










This is the open position when you twist the crown it is spring loaded so it pop's open you can then wind it then pull one more time then you can change the time.


----------

